# hace mucho años que



## Tazzler

Hola:

Tal vez mi respuesta que necesito está en algún lugar aquí, pero de todos modos voy a hacer mi pregunta.

¿Cúal de las siguientes oraciones sería lo correcto?

Hace muchos años que hubo un lugar....

Hace muchos años hubo un lugar....

¿Va acompañada con "que" esta construcción?

Mil gracias.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,





Tazzler said:


> ¿Cúal de las siguientes oraciones sería l*a* correct*a*?
> 
> Hace mucho*s* años que hubo un lugar.... —> Many years have passed since there was a place... / It's been many years since...
> 
> Hace mucho*s* años*,* hubo un lugar.... —> Many years ago, there was a place...


Bye


----------



## Tazzler

So both are correct then? Would you say that there is considerable overlap between the two meanings?


----------



## litelchau

Hola Tazzler.
Las dos construcciones son correctas y casi no hay diferencia de significado. Quizás la primera hace más énfasis en la distancia temporal.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Quizás si nos dieras la oración completa....Porque aunque es muy correcto así, yo, por ejemplo, diría: "Hace muchos años había un lugar...." (pero necesito saber cómo termina la frase )


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again,
Definitely more context is needed.
Let's wait...


----------



## Tazzler

¿Qué os parecen estas dos oraciones?

Hace dos días que los soldados se fueron del país.

Hace dos días, los soldados se fueron del país.


----------



## jm.gilgado

They are perfect. There are no differences between them. They mean both the same.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
They do not mean exactly the same:
1. *Hace dos días que* —> Refers to the space of time that has passed from two days ago until now. 
2. *Hace dos días* —> It is just a point in the timeline, a reference; it works as an adverbial.

The first one admits varios tenses combinations (sorry for the _long interpretations_):
[Hoy] hace una semana que *quiero* verte. <— _I have spent a week [until today] wanting to see you._
[Hoy] hace una semana que *quería* verte. <— _It has been a week [until now] since I started to want to see you._
[Hoy] hace una semana que *quise* verte. <— _[Today] it's a week since (that moment when) I wanted to see you._

Hace una semana que quise verte. <— _It has been a week since [the moment] I wanted to see you._

Hacía una semana que quería decírtelo. <—_ I [permanently] wanted to say it to you during a week._
Ayer hizo una semana que quise verte. <— _Yesterday a week was completed since [the moment] I wanted to see you._ 

Mañana hará una semana que he querido decírtelo. <— _Tomorrow it will be a week for me wanting to say it to you._

This one admits only past tenses:
[Hoy] hace una semana te quise ver. = _I wanted [once] to see you a week ago._ 
Hace una semana te quería ver. = _I wanted [for a while] to see you a week ago. _
Hace una semana te había querido ver. = _I had wanted to see you a week ago._ 
Hace una semana te habría querido ver. = _I would have wanted to see you a week ago._ 

Note that I used "[Hoy]" just to remind you that the impersonal expression "hacer _+space of time_" means that such space of time is completed today. That's the reason why we can conjugate it in other tenses. If the space of time will be completed until tomorrow, we can say "mañana hará(n)...". Even if we are guessing if the space of time could be completed by now, we just say "[Hoy] harán dos días que los soldados se fueron".

Oops! I hope someone makes up his mind to read this comment. Corrections and oppositions will be taken into consideration .

Bye


----------



## Tazzler

So are these good?

Hacía tres años que estábamos casados cuando decidimos divorciarnos.

We had been married for three years when we decided to divorce.

Hace tres años, nos divorciamos.

We divorced three years ago.

Hacía unos meses que trabajaban.

They had been working for a few months.

Hace unos meses, trabajaron.

They worked some months ago.

Hizo un año ayer que (tenía/tuve) una novia.

I had had a girlfriend for one year yesterday. (Which tense should "tener" be in, by the way?

Thank you .


----------



## Rayines

These are good:





Tazzler said:


> So are these good?
> 
> Hacía tres años que estábamos casados cuando decidimos divorciarnos.
> 
> We had been married for three years when we decided to divorce.
> 
> Hace tres años, nos divorciamos.
> 
> We divorced three years ago.
> 
> Hacía unos meses que trabajaban.
> 
> They had been working for a few months.
> 
> Hace unos meses, trabajaron.
> 
> They worked some months ago.
> 
> Hizo un año ayer que (tenía/tuve) una novia. *Éste no está claro. Si la sigues teniendo: "Ayer hizo un año que tengo una novia" (porque si pones "tuve" te refieres a un pasado indefinido). Si no la sigues teniendo: "Ayer hizo un año que terminé con mi novia", o bien: "Un día como ayer, hace un año, había terminado con mi novia".*
> I had had a girlfriend for one year yesterday. (Which tense should "tener" be in, by the way? *(No me queda claro tampoco en inglés).*
> 
> Thank you .


You're welcome


----------



## Tazzler

!Gracias! Pero, ¿qué significa "un día como ayer"?  Me parece que es "one day to yesterday".

Bueno, para acabar este hilo, propongo otra pregunta pequeña:

Así que, para traducir una acción que terminó (el pasado simple, o sea usar "ago") decimos "Hace un día, se fue" y no "Hace un día que se fue", ¿no? "Hace un día,se fue" y "Se fue hace un día" significan lo mismo, pero "Hace un día que se fue" y "Se fue hace un día" no.

Gracias por el tiempo .


----------



## Grammar2

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> Hacía una semana que quería decírtelo. <—_ I [permanently] wanted to say _
> Note that I used "[Hoy]" just to remind you that the impersonal expression "hacer _+space of time_" means that such space of time is completed today. That's the reason why we can conjugate it in other tenses. If the space of time will be completed until tomorrow, we can say "mañana hará(n)...". Even if we are guessing if the space of time could be completed by now, we just say "[Hoy] harán dos días que los soldados se fueron".
> 
> Oops! I hope someone makes up his mind to read this comment. Corrections and oppositions will be taken into consideration .
> 
> Bye


''Even if we are guessing if the space of time could be completed by now, we just say "[Hoy] harán dos días que los soldados se fueron".

I am afraid to disagree about the future timing, it should be: Hoy HACE dos días que se fueron ( present timing) because HOY = today is the point of reference.

Grammar2


----------



## Rayines

Tazzler said:


> !Gracias! Pero, ¿qué significa "un día como ayer"? *: Tal vez lo dije de manera un poco coloquial. Significa: "En la misma fecha, hace un año......." (en tu oración original).* Me parece que es "one day to yesterday".
> 
> Bueno, para acabar este hilo, propongo otra pregunta pequeña:
> 
> Así que, para traducir una acción que terminó (el pasado simple, o sea usar "ago") decimos "Hace un día, se fue" *y*  "Hace un día que se fue", ¿no? "Hace un día,se fue" y "Se fue hace un día" significan lo mismo, *y* "Hace un día que se fue" y "Se fue hace un día" *también. Todas son correctas.*
> 
> Gracias por el tiempo .


 (Te corregí sobre tu texto).


----------



## Grammar2

Tazzler said:


> So are these good?
> 
> Hacía tres años que estábamos casados cuando decidimos divorciarnos.
> 
> We had been married for three years when we decided to divorce.
> 
> Hace tres años, nos divorciamos.
> 
> We divorced three years ago.
> 
> Hacía unos meses que trabajaban.
> 
> They had been working for a few months.
> 
> Hace unos meses, trabajaron.
> 
> They worked some months ago.
> 
> Hizo un año ayer que (tenía/tuve) una novia.
> 
> I had had a girlfriend for one year yesterday. (Which tense should "tener" be in, by the way?
> 
> Thank you .



Aunque hay polémica con respecto al 'QUE' como conjunción o un 'QUE RELATIVO', la forma más estándar es la siguiente :*
Hace unos meses que trabajaron en la fábrica *(complemento oracional)
Trabajaron en la fábrica hace unos meses ( complemento de tiempo del verbo trabajaron).
Trabajaron en la fábrica HASTA hace unos meses.

*Hace tres años que nos divorciamos*. (complemento oracional)
Nos divorciamos hace tres años (complemento de tiempo del verbo divorciarse).
Nos divorciamos desde hace tres años.
Grammar2


----------



## Grammar2

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> This one admits only past tenses:
> [Hoy] hace una semana te quise ver. = _I wanted [once] to see you a week ago._
> Hace una semana te quería ver. = _I wanted [for a while] to see you a week ago. _
> Hace una semana te había querido ver. = _I had wanted to see you a week ago._
> Hace una semana te habría querido ver. = _I would have wanted to see you a week ago._
> 
> Note that I used "[Hoy]" just to remind you that the impersonal expression "hacer _+space of time_" means that such space of time is completed today. That's the reason why we can conjugate it in other tenses. If the space of time will be completed until tomorrow, we can say "mañana hará(n)...". Even if we are guessing if the space of time could be completed by now, we just say "[Hoy] harán dos días que los soldados se fueron".
> 
> Oops! I hope someone makes up his mind to read this comment. Corrections and oppositions will be taken into consideration .
> 
> Bye



I would use 'QUE' in all those sentences above.
Mañana *HARÁ *...IMPERSONAL has no plural.

grammar2


----------



## Tazzler

Grammar2 said:


> Aunque hay polémica con respecto al 'QUE' como conjunción o un 'QUE RELATIVO', la forma más estándar es la siguiente :
> *Hace unos meses que trabajaron en la fábrica *(complemento oracional)
> Trabajaron en la fábrica hace unos meses ( complemento de tiempo del verbo trabajaron).
> Trabajaron en la fábrica HASTA hace unos meses.
> 
> *Hace tres años que nos divorciamos*. (complemento oracional)
> Nos divorciamos hace tres años (complemento de tiempo del verbo divorciarse).
> Nos divorciamos desde hace tres años.
> Grammar2


 
Las oraciones que pusiste no las entiendo, al menos algunas de ellas. ¿En el primer grupo de oraciones, la 1, la 2, y la 3 son todas equivalentes? El plazo que introduce "hace" dice cuándo la acción acabó. ¿Tengo razón?

En el segundo grupo, no entiendo la tercera oración. ¿Cómo ser continua la acción de divorciarse? ¿Cómo traducirías esa oración? ¿"We have been divorced for three years?" "Y eliges usar "que" por preferencia? Siento hacer tantas preguntas, pero he seguido sin entender bien esta estructura. Y gracias, Rayines.


----------



## Rayines

Tazzler said:


> Las oraciones que pusiste no las entiendo, al menos algunas de ellas. ¿En el primer grupo de oraciones, la 1, la 2, y la 3 son todas equivalentes? El plazo que introduce "hace" dice cuándo la acción acabó. ¿Tengo razón?
> 
> En el segundo grupo, no entiendo la tercera oración. ¿Cómo ser continua la acción de divorciarse? ¿Cómo traducirías esa oración? ¿"We have been divorced for three years?" "Y eliges usar "que" por preferencia? Siento hacer tantas preguntas, pero he seguido sin entender bien esta estructura. Y gracias, Rayines.


Hola: Tratando de interpretar en general las oraciones de Grammar: Diría que las dos primeras significan que "trabajaron" en ese momento, sin especificar ni desde ni hasta cuándo.
En cambio en la tercera, determina en qué momento dejaron de trabajar.
En las otras tres, también, las dos primeras determinan el momento del divorcio.
La última yo tampoco la diría así, sino "Estamos divorciados desde hace....", porque "divorciarse" en sí es puntual, sucede en un momento (por lo menos la firma ante el juez ).


----------



## Grammar2

Tazzler said:


> Las oraciones que pusiste no las entiendo, al menos algunas de ellas. ¿En el primer grupo de oraciones, la 1, la 2, y la 3 son todas equivalentes? El plazo que introduce "hace" dice cuándo la acción acabó. ¿Tengo razón?
> 
> En el segundo grupo, no entiendo la tercera oración. ¿Cómo ser continua la acción de divorciarse? ¿Cómo traducirías esa oración? ¿"We have been divorced for three years?" "Y eliges usar "que" por preferencia? Siento hacer tantas preguntas, pero he seguido sin entender bien esta estructura. Y gracias, Rayines.



Respecto a tu primera pregunta todas son equivalentes semánticamente pero con estructuras sintácticas distintas.
Respecto a tu segunda pregunta :
we have been divorced for three years :
estamos divorciados desde hace tres años
llevamos divorciados tres años. pero si usas un complemento oracional debes usar que cuando se antepone hace+sintagma nominal temporal (tres años)cuantificado+que
Hace tres años que estamos divorciados.

Grammar2


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


Grammar2 said:


> [Hoy] hará dos días que...
> *= It's been around/maybe two days since...*
> *= I guess it's been two days since...*
> 
> I am afraid to disagree about the future timing, it should be: Hoy HACE dos días que se fueron ( present timing) because HOY = today is the point of reference.


No, wait, Grammar. Haven't you ever used the future tense to express a guessing? 
_¿Habré entendido mal ese uso del tiempo futuro? No creo. Más bien será que no lo consideraste o no habré sido muy claro al explicarlo en inglés._



Grammar2 said:


> Mañana *HARÁ *...IMPERSONAL has no plural.


 Yes! I'm very sorry. What a ridiculous mistake. Thanks, Grammar, for pointing it out. I wish I could correct that post.


> Even if we are guessing if the space of time could be completed by now, we just say "[Hoy] harán dos días que los soldados se fueron".


 


Grammar2 said:


> I would use 'QUE' in all those sentences...


But those sentences would vary their sense when using "que":
Hace una semana te quería ver. —> _I wanted to see you just then. I'm not talking about today._
Hace una semana _que_ te quería ver. —> _I've spent all that time until now wanting to see you._

Bye


----------



## Grammar2

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> No, wait, Grammar. Haven't you ever used the future tense to express a guessing?
> _¿Habré entendido mal ese uso del tiempo futuro? No creo. Más bien será que no lo consideraste o habré sido muy claro al enxplicarlo en inglés._
> 
> Yes! I'm very sorry. What a ridiculous mistake. Thanks, Grammar, for pointing it out. I wish I could correct that post.
> 
> 
> 
> But those sentences would vary their sense when using "que":
> Hace una semana te quería ver. —> _I wanted to see you just then. I'm not talking about today._
> Hace una semana _que_ te quería ver. —> _I've spent all that time until now wanting to see you._
> 
> Bye



I Prefer it  with 'que' more emphatic and standard. The meaning is the same. Remember that the conditional is future from the past.

Bye
Grammar2.


----------



## Búkarus

Hey, Grammar. I've realized I made some tipos in that post of mine you quoted. Could you correct them please. I have alredy done so in the original.
Bye


----------



## Tazzler

Resumamos:

"Hace tiempo que" significa "cumplir un plazo de tiempo". 

Ejemplos:

Hace dos años que estoy casado/Estoy casado desde hace dos años.
Hará cien años mañana que ese país está libre/ha estado libre.
Hacía dos horas que estaban durmiendo cuando el ladrón entró en su casa y les robó el televisor. Muchas combinaciones de tiempos son posibles con esta construcción

"Hace tiempo" se refiere a un plazo de tiempo en el pasado en que una acción tuvo lugar. "Hace tiempo que" puede  hacer esto también (¿es esto correcto? Lo leí en un libro), pero no al revés. 

Nos fuimos hace dos horas./Hace dos horas que nos fuimos.
Lo conocí hace diez años./Hace dos horas que lo conocí.

"Desde hace tiempo" sirve para señalar, sobre todo, una acción que sigue pasando.

Leo este libro desde cuatro horas.

¿Está bien?


----------



## Rayines

En general, está muy bien todo tu razonamiento. Te puntúo algunas cositas:





Tazzler said:


> Resumamos:
> 
> "Hace tiempo que" significa "cumplir un plazo de tiempo". (En otras palabras: es una expresión adverbial que acompaña a una acción que se cumplió en el pasado, o que continúa hasta el momento presente)
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Hace dos años que estoy casado/Estoy casado desde hace dos años.
> Hará cien años mañana que ese país es libre.
> Hacía dos horas que estaban durmiendo cuando el ladrón entró en su casa y les robó el televisor. Muchas combinaciones de tiempos son posibles con esta construcción
> 
> "Hace tiempo" se refiere a un plazo de tiempo en el pasado en que una acción tuvo lugar. "Hace tiempo que" puede hacer esto también (¿es esto correcto? Lo leí en un libro), pero no al revés.
> 
> Nos fuimos hace dos horas./Hace dos horas que nos fuimos.
> Lo conocí hace diez años./Hace dos horas que lo conocí.
> 
> "Desde hace tiempo" sirve para señalar, sobre todo, una acción que sigue pasando.
> 
> Leo este libro desde hace cuatro horas.
> 
> ¿Está bien?


----------



## Tazzler

Gracias. Has sido de gran ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Grammar2

Rayines said:


> En general, está muy bien todo tu razonamiento. Te puntúo algunas cositas:



Buen día RAYINES, estoy leyendo puntúo o puntualizar?

Grammar2


----------



## Rayines

Grammar2 said:


> Buen día RAYINES, estoy leyendo puntúo o puntualizar?
> 
> Grammar2


¡Buen día Grammar2!, ¿vos qué leíste?, imagino que "puntúo"...sí, ¡inventé una palabra!. Fuera de broma, creo que lo he oído decir por aquí como "puntualizar" (ya vi en el diccionario que es incorrecta). Bueno, entonces la voy a reemplazar por "te marco algunas cositas" ("puntualizar" me parece demasiado seria ).


----------

